# no baking soda or powder cookies???



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

I am somehow senstive to the baking powder and baking soda
and seem that all cookie recepies out there have them

does anyone know a recipe for the cookies that are either
sugar cookies or butter cookies that do not need the two?

any cookies will do. as long as I can do them without
the sodas..

I don't mind extra egg whipping or something just
as long as it works.

once I had recepy for egg white based almond cookies
that you just bake and then roll and they were delicous
but lost recipe...


----------



## 63977 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not sure...the baking soda is what helps the cookie spread when it's baking.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Short bread cookies to not use leavening....

1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature

3/4 cup sifted confectioners' sugar

2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract

2 cups sifted all-purpose flour

1/2 teaspoon salt

Cream sugar and butter together, then add salt, vanilla and flour. Once combined roll into balls (about a rounded tsp of dough per ball).... bake at 350F for 12 min.

I prefer to roll them in sesame seeds before baking.


----------



## mama-aya (Oct 5, 2003)

I was going to say shortbread cookies, too. You can ANYTHING to them- cocoa, lemon, orange, almonds, nut flours, coconut.
Coconut macaroons with the recipe that is not exactly healthy but my husband loves- something like a bag of seetened coconut flakes, a can of sweetened condensed milk, vanilla. You can add chocolate chips to those, too, or a little flour, or drizzle melted chocolate over the top.
Peanut butter cookies.
A sweet pie crust recipe. You can add stuff to it, do cut outs, or just roll in balls and flatten.


----------

